# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Los embalses más antiguos de España

## Xuquer

* La presa de Cornalvo más antigua que la de Proserpina.* 













*La presa de Cornalvo fue una de las protagonistas del Quinto Congreso Nacional de la Historia de la Construcción celebrado en Burgos a principios de junio.*


Los investigadores Miguel Arenillas, Marisa Barahona y Carmen Díaz-Guerra presentaron en este congreso una ponencia que insiste en la teoría del origen romano de la presa, puesta en duda recientemente por algunos estudiosos, y defiende que su construcción podría ser incluso anterior a la presa de Proserpina, cuya construcción se fecha a finales del siglo I o principios del II.

Para defender su hipótesis, los citados investigadores se basan en el estudio constructivo y fuentes documentales de Cornalvo, cuyo modelo difiere notablemente del que se sigue en Proserpina o en la también considerada presa romana de La Alcantarilla (Toledo).

En su ponencia, Miguel Arenillas resalta que la presa de Cornalvo disponía en época romana de una pantalla que se asemeja mucho a otras construidas por los romanos en España, concretamente a las de Almonacid de la Cuba y Muel, «donde aparece, al igual que la retícula de Cornalvo, un elemento aguas arriba, innecesario también como refuerzo».

*Similar a otras*

La construcción de la presa de Almonacid se ha situado, por sus características y por dos dataciones de carbono 14 que lo confirman, en época de Augusto, con rehabilitaciones que llegan probablemente a Trajano. Para la de Muel se ha propuesto una fecha algo anterior en función de sus fábricas, que se asemejan a las de algunas obras de épocas republicanas.

«Convendría quizá, por ello, reconsiderar las fechas normalmente establecidas hasta ahora para Cornalvo, sobre todo las más tardías, pues un cierto adelanto de tales dataciones conduciría a una mayor coherencia entre los datos hasta ahora disponibles, relativos a fechas de construcción y tipologías de la media docena de grandes presas construidas en España durante la época romana», concluye la investigación, que utiliza como base algunos de los datos obtenidos en el estudio realizado por la Confederación en este embalse antes mencionado.

Fuente :

http://historia-antigua.blogspot.com...ua-que-la.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Este embalse merece ser mencionado y conocido por su antiguedad, siglo XVI, ahí es na  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Embalse de Tibi*

*De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

             (Redirigido desde Presa del Monnegre)
                                     Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
                         El *embalse de Tibi* se sitúa en el municipio del mismo nombre, en la provincia de Alicante, España.
 Es uno de las más antiguos de Europa, pues comenzaron las obras en 1580 dirigidas por Juan Bautista Antonelli por mandato del rey Felipe II en el cauce del río Verde o Monnegre. Aunque sufrió una importante rotura en 1697, entró de nuevo en servicio en 1738. Ha sido declarada Bien de Interés Cultural con la categoría de _Monumento_ por la Dirección General de Patrimonio Cultural de la Comunidad Valenciana.
 Se sitúa sobre una superficie de 50 hectáreas y tiene una capacidad máxima de 2 hm³. Es una presa de gravedad con una altura de 46 m y una longitud en coronación de 65 m.
 Este embalse pertenece al Sindicato de Riegos de la Huerta de Alicante, que tiene su sede en la localidad de Muchamiel, quien lo gestiona para el riego por el canal de la Huerta. Administrativamente está incluido en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar.
 
 Cola del pantano de Tibi



 Parte final del pantano de Tibi




 Aproximación a la presa

----------


## jorge

muchas gracias Xuquer por la información, me pilla lejos para visitarlo, pero no lo descarto algún día.
saludos a todos

----------


## Luján

Según reza en un cartel a la entrada del pueblo de Tibi, el embalse que se encuentra en su término municipal es el más antiguo de Eurpoa (1594). Por las fechas que se relatan en la base de datos del MMA bien puede ser, si no el más antiguo construido, sí el más antiguo en funcionamiento.

Pues allí que nos fuimos para ver este embalse, principalmente por la curiosidad de ver una presa tan antigua, entera y funcional (está al 100% de su capacidad)

Tengo que decir que no es fácil planear el paseo para llegar hasta la presa, pues no hay camino marcado en GoogleMaps ni en Guia Campsa ni en los mapas de TomTom. Sin embargo, en las imágenes satélites de GoogleEarth se aprecia claramente una carretera o pista que parte de una urbanización al borde de la A-7 y que pasa a pocos metros de la base de la presa.

Una vez en esta pista, en parte asfaltada, nos encontramos que estaba cerrado al paso, con lo que dejamos el coche y seguimos a pie unos 1200m por la misma hasta llegar, pasado un puente reconstruido en 1793, al desvio del camino que va a la casa del pantano, desde el que comienza la senda que llega a la base de la presa.

Hay que decir que la presa tiene el mismo color que la roca a sus lados, con lo que podría llegar a pasar desapercibida.


Vista de la presa desde el camino


Vista de la presa desde la senda que la une con la casa

Una vez en la parte izquierda de la base de la presa se pueden observar las diferentes galerías que posee, así como el comienzo de una empinadísima escalera (no apta para personas con vértigo) que asciende por el lateral de la pared hasta la coronación.


La pared, desde la escalera

En lo alto de la presa sorprende su anchura (20.5 metros), fruto de la tecnología de la época, y la inclinación de la superficie.




Vistas parciales de la coronación

Después de hacer unas cuantas fotos, y alucinar con la altura del agua (apenas a medio metro del borde) tocó bajar por la escalera.


bajando por la empinadísima escalera

Para los que tengan miedo-respeto (totalmente compensible) a las comentadas escaleras, hay un camino para llegar a la presa por el otro lateral. Este camino comienza en la pista que lleva al puente, justo donde comienza la bajada al cauce del río retenido. Por este camino se llega, tras un ascenso y un descenso (unos 400 metros) al lateral derecho de la presa, lo que pudo ser el acceso principal, ya que cuenta con un arco de entrada.


Vista de la presa desde el camino


El arco de entrada a la presa

Tras unas pocas fotos más nos dirigimos, por donde habíamos venido, hasta el coche, con el que deshicimos camino hasta la autovía, para hacer ruta hasta el pueblo de Tibi, desde donde se indica un camino para llegar hasta unas casas abandonadas en la margen izquierda del embalse, donde cominos e hicimos esta última foto que muestro.



Puede observarse como apenas se ve el muro de la presa, debido a la ligera pendiente que posee y la altura del agua.

Hay que comentar que desde donde dejamos el coche hasta la presa, y más allá está marcado conseñales blancas y amarillas de sendero. También está marcado el camino desde la pista hasta la presa y de ésta, bajando por las escaleras, hasta la casa y el puente, con marcas circulares amarillas.

----------


## Xuquer

Impresionante documento Luján, gracias por compartirlo  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

Grán reportaje, Luján. Buenísimas, las fotos. :Wink:

----------


## rodaballo

Como embalse debe ser el más antinguo, pero no se si conocéis la presa de Proserpina, cerca de Mérida.

Os dejo un enlace donde podéis ver más datos sobre la misma. Es de construcción romana, por tanto mucho más antigua que el embalse de las fotos, aunque no tan espectacular.

Las fotos buenísimas.

La visita merece la pena, sobre todo en verano ya que puede bañar y tomarte una cervecita en el bar anexo.

Saludos

http://traianus.rediris.es/textos/proserpina.htm

----------


## Xuquer

> Como embalse debe ser el más antinguo, pero no se si conocéis la presa de Proserpina, cerca de Mérida.
> 
> Os dejo un enlace donde podéis ver más datos sobre la misma. Es de construcción romana, por tanto mucho más antigua que el embalse de las fotos, aunque no tan espectacular.
> 
> Las fotos buenísimas.
> 
> La visita merece la pena, sobre todo en verano ya que puede bañar y tomarte una cervecita en el bar anexo.
> 
> Saludos
> ...






Precioso  :EEK!:  :EEK!:    me encanta la historia de esa presa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

tal vez sea la denominación lo que cambia, "embalse" o "presa", porque la diferencia de antiguedad es notable. De todos modos, por la antiguedad, otra joya digna de admiración  :Cool:  :Cool: 

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

Muy interesante, pero leyendo el enlace resulta que la el embalse de Cornalvo es anterior al de Proserpina.

----------


## El Tenebroso

Hola compañeros.

Según alguna información que se ve por Internet, la presa más antigua y en funcionamiento de Europa es la presa de Almansa, muy cerca de esta población. Según la Wikipedia se empezó a construir en 1578 y entró en funcionamiento en 1584. 

A ver si alguno se pasa por allí y le hace algunas foticos tan buenas como las que ha puesto Luján de la presa de Tibi  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola compañeros.
> 
> Según alguna información que se ve por Internet, la presa más antigua y en funcionamiento de Europa es la presa de Almansa, muy cerca de esta población. Según la Wikipedia se empezó a construir en 1578 y entró en funcionamiento en 1584. 
> 
> A ver si alguno se pasa por allí y le hace algunas foticos tan buenas como las que ha puesto Luján de la presa de Tibi 
> 
> Saludos.


Ya se ha comentado que hay presas de la época romana aún en funcionamiento, como la del Cornalvo, en Merida.

De la presa de almansa, comentar que el año pasado estaban aún limpiándola de lodos, pues estaba colmatada al 100%. La empresa en la que trabajaba entonces recibió el encargo de calcular el espesor de los sedimentos en un lugar de la misma.

Los camiones que sacaban llenos tenían las ruedas casi más grandes que yo, y no soy precisamente bajito  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Me imagino que aún están retirando sedimentos.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Aqui si que aprendes historia, mira que creia yo que el pantano de Gasset en ciudad real era de las mas antiguas, aunque si lo sea, ni punto de comparación con las aqui nombradas, Gracias a todos por estas lecciones gratuitas de historia. Y enhorabuena por vuestra dedicación.

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

La presa de Valdajos en el Tajo creo que data del siglo 16 , de hecho a dia de hoy , y a causa del poco caudall rio , esta plagada de vegetacion y apenas se ve.

----------


## perdiguera

El mar de Ontígola en Aranjuez es una presa romana y el embalse de Proserpina, junto a Mérida, tambien y hay muchas otras la mayoría rotas repartidas por todo el territorio nacional

----------


## jasg555

Creo que es interesante conocer algo de la historia de ésta pequeña presa hoy en desuso. Fué bastante importante porque con ella se cambió y aumentó el sistema de suministro de agua a Madrid y su creciente población en el siglo XIX.

 Hasta su construcción, en Madrid el agua se conseguía de pozos y manantiales públicos y privados, pero sobre todo con los "Viajes del Agua" captaciones guiadas desde el manatial hasta determinados puntos de la ciudad, en los que bien los ciudadanos la recogían o los aguadores la repartían. En Madrid llegó a haber 1000 aguadores. Muy pocos privilegiados tenían agua en casa.

 Los Viajes del Agua, eran captaciones árabes del siglo XIII y XIV se llamaban "qanats" y se siguieron construyendo siguiendo la misma técnica hasta el siglo XIX.

 Con la creciente población de la ciudad, 250.000 habitantes (bastante para el país y la época), la necesidad de agua corriente era una urgencia que había que solucionar.
 Para ello se decretó la construcción de la Presa del Pontón de la Oliva, como cabecera del Canal de Isabel II, inspirado en las construcciones romanas, y de 77 km de longitud que llevaría el agua hasta los alrededores de la Plaza de San Bernardo para quienes lo conozcan. Las obras comenzaron en 1852 siendo ministro de Obras Públicas Juan Bravo Murillo. Muchos madrileños no saben quien es el "tío" que da nombre a esa famosa calle de la ciudad.
 Con  éste canal se pasó de una disposición de 6 litros por persona y día a 200, lo cual era todo un hito. Hay que recordar que hoy esa disposición es de 358 de agua potable, aunque con 6 millones de habitantes en toda la Comunidad.

 Lo interesante de éstas cosas no son los datos técnicos, sino las curiosidades de la obra.

 La presa se levantó sobre otra anterior en el curso bajo del río Lozoya, que es famoso por la calidad de sus aguas, concretamente a unos centenares de metros por encima de su desembocadura en el Jarama.
 Fué la primera presa de construcción moderna de la época, y un desafío tecnológico que sirvió de laboratorio de pruebas para lo que son hoy los ríos madrileños: un embalse contínuo.
 No es muy grande, 72,5 metros de longitud, 27 metros de altura, 39 metros de ancho en la base y 6,5 metros de ancho en su coronación.

 La construcción es de sillares de piedra de las canteras de un pueblo cercano, Redueña, de donde se sacaron también las piedras para la construcción de la fuente de La Cibeles y para el Palacio Real.

 La mano de obra la aportaron 2.000 obreros, de ellos 1500 eran presidiarios condenados a trabajos forzados, 300 trabajadores asalariados y 200 artesanos (carpinteros, canteros, etc...) También participaron 400 animales, fundamentales para aquellos aparajes escarpados.
 La obra se terminó en 1856, y se inauguró en 1958.
 Lamentablemente, el emplazamiento de la obra no era el adecuado y el agua se filtraban por los laterales y por el sustrato que son materiales calizos, lo que propició su abandono para tomar el agua de un azud construído aguas arriba.
 El problema se solucionó con la construcción unos años después de la Presa del Villar aguas arriba que hoy en día sigue en plena vigencia. Sin duda aprendieron la lección. Hoy en día en Madrid se construyen embalses como si fueran buñuelos, ya no queda ningún regato sin embalsar.

La obra se ha mantenido en pié hasta hoy en día, incluso su propietaria, Canal de YII, está restaurando el entorno y creando rutas para su visita.

 Habitualmente está vacía, ya que el río Lozoya ya no desemboca en el Jarama, sino en el embalse del Atazar, de 450 Hm3, principal embalse actual de Madrid, lo que desemboca en el Jarama es apenas un chorrito que no respeta caudal ecológico e incluso sería escaso para cualquier estanquero del foro.

Es un lugar muy curioso para visitar, por conocer la historia del agua de la ciudad, por ver los escaladores en los farallones calizos del embalse,etc...
 Pero lo que es un espectáculo es ver un lugar tan seco desbordarse a borbotones cuando en época de lluvias abundante, el embalse superior no tiene más remedio que soltar agua. En ese momento la presa del pontón desborda, cruje, y crea un espectáculo digno de ver.

 Unas fotos interesantes:
Comienzo y ejecución de la obra:








 Fotos actuales:
Embalse vacío:




*El foro no permite más imágenes por mensaje. Sigue en el siguiente*

----------


## jasg555

Como el Caminito del Rey en pequeño:


Embalse  lleno:







Bueno, espero que os gusten las fotos y la breve historia del comienzo del abastecimiento de agua corriente de Madrid.

----------


## jasg555

Esta construcción, que se mantiene en pié, majestuosa como el proyecto que la levantó, es un caso digno de ser conocido por lo importante que podría haber sido y por lo que hubiera cambiado el transporte, el paisaje y la economía de haberse concluído.

 Tras la construcción del Canal de Castilla que pretendía comunicar y transportar el cereal y la lana de la meseta castellana al puerto de Santander, la fiebre contructora y modernizadora de la Ilustración ideó, entre muchas otras cosas ésta obra.

 La Península Ibérica tiene una orografía que es la pesadilla de cualquier ingeniero de caminos, en esos años, el transporte interior era caro, lento y penoso. No existían los adelantos de entonces, sólo había carretas y mulos.
 El camino Madrid- Barcelona que ahora desde hace poco se hace en dos horas en tren (650 km.) entonces llevaba 8 días y el sueldo de un artesano acomodado.
 Había que modernizar las comunicaciones, pero la singularidad de la península hacía esto una tarea difícil. En el resto de Europa, el terreno era bastante llano, poco rocoso y con ríos de enormes caudales, todo lo contrario a España.
 También hay que decir que los caudales de los ríos entonces eran bastante más altos que los de ahora.

 Aún así Carlos III se lanzó al proyecto que encargó a Carlos Lemaur de origen Francés y que trabajó en el canal de Castilla.
 Ya se había intentado antes por parte de Felipe II, incluso su nieto, Felipe IV recibió una flotilla procedente de Lisboa en Aranjuez.

 La cabecera del proyecto era la Presa del Gasco, en el tramo medio del Guadarrama, concebida como la mayor presa del mundo de su tiempo, aún hoy sería enorme.
 Después se construiría un canal navegable de 771 km. y 700 de desnivel, que enlazaría los ríos Guadarrama, manzanares, Tajo, Riansares, Záncara, Jabalón, Guarrizas, Guadalén y Guadalquivir, llegando al Atlantico por Sevilla.

 Si conoceis la orografía de esas zonas os dareis cuenta del tremendo trabajo que habría supuesto, sólo el Guarrizas en el paso de la Meseta a Andalucía cae por una cascada bastante alta.

 El Proyecto pasó por altibajos, el Ingeniero se suicidó, tomanod el trabajo sus hijos, el banco San Carlos que financiaba el proyecto pasó apuros económicos; pero al final se comenzó la obra en el año 1785.
 También hubo una gran mortalidad debido al paludismo que sufrieron presos que trabajaban condenados a trabajos forzados.

Cuando se llevaban levantados 53 metros hubo un desmoronamiento que se reparó, y en 1799 tras una enorme tormenta se desmoronó parte del paramento meridional y se abandonó la obra, muy adelantada para los medios técnicos de la época.
 La altura total proyectada era de 93 metros.

 El abandono del proyecto se debió en parte por las dudas que la orografía despertaba, y por la auténtica viabilidad de su construcción.

 La verdad es que me hubiera gustado por un momento ver cómo sería el canal terminado y funcionando, hubiera sido una obra faraónica.

 Hoy en día, las "faraónicas " urbanizaciones se han encargado de borrar todos los vestigios del canal, excepto un tramo alrededor del cual se ha creado un parque en Las Rozas.

 Aún así, pasear y encontrarte de repente frente a tí un muro fantasmagórico de un Embalse abandonado de sillares de granito, de tal tamaño, impresiona y produce admiración.
 Más aún, cuando te das la vuelta y ves la silueta de 4 naves a punto de despegar, que son las 4 torres (para mí horribles) que la especulación urbanística está levantando en la antigua Ciudad deportiva del Real Madrid.
 Parece mentira que se conserve un lugar tan salvaje e inaccesible.

 Unas fotos para ambientar:











 Hoy existe un estudio para restaurarla de la mejor manera que existe para mantenerla en pie, que es llenarla de agua, no hasta arriba, no es posible, pero sí hasta los 35 metros de altura. No creo que se lleve a cabo, pero sería bonito, aunque el bosque tras el muro se perdería inundado.

Bueno, pues el tema de las Presas es algo que me encanta leer y conocer los detalles.

----------


## Calatravo

> El mar de Ontígola en Aranjuez es una presa romana y el embalse de Proserpina, junto a Mérida, tambien y hay muchas otras la mayoría rotas repartidas por todo el territorio nacional


Una puntualización Perdiguera, el Mar de Ontígola lo mandó construir Felipe II para abastecer de agua las fuentes de Aranjuez. Las obras se iniciaron a mediados del s.XVI y se finalizó bajo la dirección del arquitecto Juan de Herrera (el del Palacio de El Escorial) en 1572

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje jasg555.

Para quitarse el sombrero! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Jasg555.

Magníficas imagenes y explicaciones.
Nos gustan mucho este tipo de comentarios históricos. 
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jasg555

> Excelente reportaje jasg555.
> 
> Para quitarse el sombrero!
> 
> Un saludo





> Hola a todos. Hola Jasg555.
> 
> Magníficas imagenes y explicaciones.
> Nos gustan mucho este tipo de comentarios históricos. 
> Un saludo
> Antonio



Muchas gracias a los dos. Con sinceridad, los tenía hechos y expuestos en el foro de elestanque.com, del que soy moderador. Y he creído que este foro era el sitio adecuado para ellos. El autor, en ambos casos soy yo igual. Esas dos reliquias del mundo "acuático/embalsístico" por llamarlo de alguna forma, los he recorrido y siempre me han fascinado.

Me gustaría que la gente se animara a poner, si se tienen, fotografías antiguas de nuestros embalses.

Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

> Muchas gracias a los dos. Con sinceridad, los tenía hechos y expuestos en el foro de elestanque.com, del que soy moderador. Y he creído que este foro era el sitio adecuado para ellos. El autor, en ambos casos soy yo igual. Esas dos reliquias del mundo "acuático/embalsístico" por llamarlo de alguna forma, los he recorrido y siempre me han fascinado.
> 
> Me gustaría que la gente se animara a poner, si se tienen, fotografías antiguas de nuestros embalses.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por el reportaje y la elección del destino de tus post´s.   salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Juan Leante

Jasg555, siento no haberte visto antes, quizás debido a que en la ubicación del Pontón de la Oliva no había nada y yo aún no he pasado por esta sección.
Tu reportaje es excepcional y lo voy a leer y visualizar muy despacito, como se debe hacer con un buen trabajo.

Enhorabuena y cordiales saludos.

----------


## jasg555

> Jasg555, siento no haberte visto antes, quizás debido a que en la ubicación del Pontón de la Oliva no había nada y yo aún no he pasado por esta sección.
> Tu reportaje es excepcional y lo voy a leer y visualizar muy despacito, como se debe hacer con un buen trabajo.
> 
> Enhorabuena y cordiales saludos.


Te lo agradezco, es una obra que me fascina, aunque quizás debería haberla colocado en un post específico. En el que está se queda diluído.

----------


## Juan Leante

Pues aunque quede duplicada yo no dudaría en colgarla en el citado Pontón de la Oliva. Es el primer sitio donde se te ocurriría buscar.
Saludos.

----------


## rondamon

Quisiera aprovechar este post para enviar unas fotos de un pequeño embalse situado en el termino de Fuente Obejuna y muy cerca de Peñarroya-Pueblonuevo en un lugar conocido por Masatrigo, creo que fue construido por la SMMP, Sociedad minera instalada por aqui durante la primera mitad del siglo XX y de capital frances. En la actualidad tiene muy poca capacidad por la acumulación de sedimentos. Se llama de San Pedro pues lleva el nombre de su arroyo y este a su vez desemboca en el Rio Guadiato aguas arriba del final del Embalse de Sierra Boyera. Es curioso que casi paralelo a este pequeño pantano se situa otro de las mismas caractericticas y que es de la misma epoca y que se llama segun los mapas como Embalse del Rio Guadiato aunque por aqui se le conoce vulgarmente como Charca de los Calado, que al parecer son los dueños de la finca en la que se situa, en cuanto pueda y los caminos esten algo mas transitables ire tambien a fotografiarlo. Como veran a pesar de su escasa capacidad lleva ya muchisimos dias desembalsando y suele ser un lugar muy apreciado por los aficionados a la pesca.

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7189/sanpedro2.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/378/sampedro1.jpg

----------


## bassraul

*De las mas antigua de Madrid que he podido encontrar son dos :
Embalse de Valdajos 1530 y embalse Embocador 1700*

----------


## Luján

> *De las mas antigua de Madrid que he podido encontrar son dos :
> Embalse de Valdajos 1530 y embalse Embocador 1700*


Según los datos en poder del MMA y del SEPREM lo que comentas no es correcto. estos son los embalses anteriores a 1900 inventariados por estos organismos en la Comunidad de Madrid:


EMBOCADOR, EL Río TAJO en ARANJUEZ finalizado en 31/12/1530 (31/12 lo ponen cuando no conocen al fecha exacta), recrecia el 01/01/1930 (lo mismo, recrecida en 1930 pero sin fecha exacta)GRANJILLA 2 Río TAJO en AULENCIA finalizada en 31/12/1560 recrecida en 01/01/1940GRANJILLA 1 Río TAJO en AULENCIA finalizada en 31/12/1660VILLAR, EL Río TAJO en LOZOYA finalizada en 31/12/1882 recrecida en 01/01/1969

----------


## jasg555

El de Valdajos también existe, es muy similar al de El Embocador. A veces los inventarios no son todo lo rigurosos que dearíamos, como ejemplo hay una construcción histórica que no figura: la Presa de Ontígola en Aranjuez, muy cercana a éstas aunque no en el río Tajo, sino en el arroyo del mismo nombre, encargada por Felipe de Austria cuando era principe de España, más tarde Felipe II.

La mandó levantar el 17 de Mayo de 1552, terminándose unos años más tarde y sufriendo remodelaciones por roturas, debido a que en su época supuso un record entre las presas similares europeas.

 Sirvió para alimentar gran parte de los jardines de Aranjuez y cría de peces. Hoy es refugio de aves y está en un estado lamentable de conservación.

 La Granjilla I y II pertenecieron a la realeza y pasaron después a manos privadas, hoy están en litigio por pertenecer a la familia de Esperanza Aguirre tras un proceso no claro que pretende recuperar los estanques y la finca para el patrimonio cultural. Se sitúan en el Escorial y se pretendía hacer un complejo hotelero y de golf en los años del pelotazo ladrillero. La granjilla II no contiene agua nada más que cuuando rebosa la Granjilla I, es un estanque prácticamente. Aún hay otra represa por debajo que está en desuso.

Estoy recolectando información de todas éstas obras situadas en la Comunidad de Madrid para exponerlas en el foro de forma ordenada, me he encontrado con alguna bastante sorprendente. Todas ellas contituyen un patrimonio hidraúlico espectacular que por desgracia o están abandonadas, o debajo de basureros o en manos de especuladores inmobiliarios. Si vovieran a recuperarse y mostrarse, serían un foco de atracción impresionante.

----------


## Luján

El inventario es bastante completo.

Lo que ocurre es que en él aparecen las presas que están actualmente en uso. Las que ya no cumplen su función o están destruidas no aparecen en él, como las que has comentado.

Y sí, es posible que haya alguna que esté en uso y no aparezca, pero son las menos.

También hay que tener en cuenta el volumen y la importancia de cada presa. Las poco o nada importantes con volúmenes escasos tampoco aparecen.

NOTA: el inventario de presas y embalses contiene un total de 1267 presas y diques de collado.

----------


## bassraul

> Según los datos en poder del MMA y del SEPREM lo que comentas no es correcto. estos son los embalses anteriores a 1900 inventariados por estos organismos en la Comunidad de Madrid:
> 
> 
> [LIST][*]EMBOCADOR, EL Río TAJO en ARANJUEZ finalizado en 31/12/1530 (31/12 lo ponen cuando no conocen al fecha exacta), recrecia el 01/01/1930 (lo mismo, recrecida en 1930 pero sin fecha exacta)


Segun los mapas de carreteras el año que ponen es el de terminacion del embalse el que tengo yo pone 1700 y gracias ha esta web http://pagina.jccm.es/revista/175/ar...lses_abril.htm  lo explica lo del año 1700 ya que es un embalse de los mas antiguos del Tajo

----------


## Luján

> Segun los mapas de carreteras el año que ponen es el de terminacion del embalse el que tengo yo pone 1700 y gracias ha esta web http://pagina.jccm.es/revista/175/ar...lses_abril.htm  lo explica lo del año 1700 ya que es un embalse de los mas antiguos del Tajo


Copio el párrafo de la web que citas donde habla de la fecha de construcción de este embalse:




> [...]ya en la provincia de          Madrid, en el término municipal de Aranjuez, alcanzaríamos          el embalse El Embocador, que es el más antiguo de todos los embalses          que regulan el curso del río Tajo. *Su construcción estatal          data de 1530, con diversas modificaciones hasta 1700*. Tiene una altura          de poco más de 4 metros y una extensión de algo más          de 8 hectáreas. Su principal función es el riego de los          cultivos que existen en esta localidad madrileña.[...]


Por lo que la fecha de construcción el embalse es 1530. Otra cosa es que se haya recrecido/modificado en 1700, como se hizo también en 1930.

----------


## jasg555

Es normal que éstos embalses se reconstruyeran y remodelaran varias veces a lo largo de su vida. Debido a sus nuevos usos o a las riadas . hay que tener en cuenta que el Embocador está en el cauce del Tajo y no había embalses reguladores por encima. Además sufrían el desgaste del paso de la almadías y su construcción no gozaba de las técnicas actuales.

----------


## Matraco

Creo que la presa más antigua de España es la presa romana de Muel


Fue construída en el s.I por los legionarios de Cesaraugusta (Zaragoza). Sus dimensiones son 60 x 7 x 14 y se cree que de ella pudo partir uno de los acueductos que abastecían a Cesaraugusta.
Actualmente (como es normal) el vaso de la presa está aterrado y sobre la pared de la presa se asienta una iglesia con frescos de un Goya joven.
La presa continúa prestando servicio como azud de derivación.
Se encuentra a unos 25 km al Sur de Zaragoza sobre el río Huerva (o La Huerva)

----------


## Matraco

Y como no, ahí está la gran presa de Almonacid de la Cuba



También del s.I y con unas dimensiones de 120 x 17 a 27 x 34 m está considerada como la mayor presa romana del mundo

 
Hoy día continúa sirviendo como azud de derivación para regar los olivares de Belchite, una zona de riego que se extiende en forma de abanico tras la hoz en la que se asienta la presa.
La Cuba, formó parte de un complejo formado por otras 2 presas romanas que han llegado hasta nuestros días bajo los nombres de, la Pared de los Moros y la Erimta de la Virgen del Pilar. Este complejo explotaba de forma unitaria la cuenca del modesto río Aguasvivas. Entre los siglos XIV-XVI se construyeron otras 3 presas en el municipio de Blesa (El Hocino, El Galindo y El Vado) y entre los siglos XVIII y XX otras 3 (Moneva, Almochuel y La Val).

----------


## sergi1907

He encontrado este enlace que habla de esta presa http://traianus.rediris.es/almonacid/almona01.htm


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Presa romana de la villa romana de Fuente Alamo, en Puente Genil. Actualmente esta villa esta en proceso de nuevas catas, es ya la 2ª de España en extension

----------


## ben-amar

> He encontrado este enlace que habla de esta presa http://traianus.rediris.es/almonacid/almona01.htm
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Muy buen enlace Sergi. 
Gracias a ti tambien Matraco. me gusta muchisimo esto de la historia

----------


## Matraco

Traianvs es una maravilla: OBRAS HIDRÁULICAS ROMANAS EN HISPANIA: http://traianus.rediris.es/textos/hidraulicas.htm

Y aquí en la página 2 un mapa de localización de las presas romanas en España: http://www.seprem.com/paginas/Seccio...INVENTARIO.pdf, pero la de Puente Genil no figura... quizás la estén datando todavía o algo  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

Estan centrados aun en la villa, propiamente dicha.
Parte de la domus, luego la parte industrial, ha hallado una necropolis con mas de 200 tumbas, etc.
Me imagino que luego iran ampliando el radio de actuacion

----------


## riodelolvido

De Andalucía, la mas antigua de la Edad Moderna es la de Guadalcacin I, sinecura en Guadalcacin II, y construida entre 1908 y 1916, cuando entro en servicio.

Claro, nada comparado con las demás de este subforo.

----------


## RZR

Viendo que todavía no se ha hablado de ella en este hilo (apenas se ha mencionado en el primer mensaje...), os dejo algo de información sobre los restos de la antecesora de las de Proserpina y Cornalvo; eso si, sin fotos propias, ya que todavía no he tenido el placer de visitarla:

Las ruinas de la presa de Alcantarilla están situadas a unos 20km al sur de Toledo, cerca del pueblo de Mazarambroz. En su día, esta estructura fue clave en el sistema de abastecimiento romano de la ciudad de Toledo.

Debido a su condición de ruina, algunos detalles no se saben con exactitud, pero se estima que la longitud de su coronación era superior a 550m, mientras que su altura máxima era de unos 20m.

La estructura se constaba de dos partes diferenciadas. Por un lado, un muro compuesto por un núcleo de calicanto de unos 0,6m de espesor, revestido por sendas paredes de mampostería de 1m de espesor. El paramento aguas arriba era de sillería. Para resistir el empuje hidrostático del embalse lleno, se tendió un espaldón de tierra de unos 14m de ancho en coronación, que descendía hasta la cota del terreno con una pendiente 1 a 3. 

La toma consistía en una torre de mampostería de base cuadrada, de 5,6m de lado y paredes de 1m de espesor. El agua que entraba en esta torre se canalizaba a través del espaldón y hasta un acueducto, para a continuación recorrer 38km hasta Toledo.

Sendas aberturas a cada lado de la presa parecen indicar la existencia de grandes aliviaderos para verter los caudales sobrantes de nuevo al río, aguas abajo.

Algunos autores señalan que fue construida en el siglo II d.C., coincidiendo con la construcción del sistema de abastecimiento a Toledo; mientras que otros sostienen que se levantó a principios del I d.C. Respecto a su rotura, se cree que el empuje del espaldón provocó el vuelco de los 200m centrales del muro sobre el embalse vacío. Este proceso fue provocado, muy probablemente, por un desembalse rápido.

Semejante defecto de diseño hace creer que su construcción y posterior colapso fueron anteriores a la construcción de las presas de Proserpina y Cornalvo, ya que estas incluyen en su diseño algunos elementos que mejoran el modelo original.

Por último señalar que esta estructura creaba un embalse de unos 8400m^3 de capacidad.

-->Algunas fotos<--

Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

He encontrado un artículo en internet publicado en 2003 y que me ha parecido muy interesante, sobre Presas y Patrimonio que hace referencia a la Ley del Patrimonio Histórico Español de 1985, y cuyos autores son Asunción Morales Hortelano y Antonio de las Casas Gómez, ambos ICCP, en el que se mencionan una serie de presas "históricas". Voy a subir el enlace, pero como no se si ya se había aportado anteriormente, si algún moderador lo conoce, puede eliminarlo o situarlo en otro hilo si lo considera oportuno.

El enlace es el siguiente:

http://www.ciccp.es/revistait/textos...Morales_62.pdf

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora veo el documento, yo la verdad es que es la primera vez que lo veo...
Interesantes reflexiones y me ha gustado ver la Presa de Menguibar que la conozco y el famoso puente de Ariza el enterrado bajo las aguas del embalse de Giribaile... Una pena que éstas obras del pasado no se tengan más en cuenta... Un saludo y gracias Los Terrines!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hola RZR, megustan muchos estos temas de historia, me entra ganas de construir una yo je je. :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Voy a subiros un enlace tomado de la página del SEPREM, con un artículo sobre arqueología de las presas romanas en España, que a mí me ha parecido muy interesante. No se si ya se había subido en este u otro hilo, si así fuera, ruego a algún moderador que lo elimine.

http://www.seprem.com/paginas/Seccio...LREDEDORES.pdf

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## No Registrado

> Según los datos en poder del MMA y del SEPREM lo que comentas no es correcto. estos son los embalses anteriores a 1900 inventariados por estos organismos en la Comunidad de Madrid:
> 
> 
> EMBOCADOR, EL Río TAJO en ARANJUEZ finalizado en 31/12/1530 (31/12 lo ponen cuando no conocen al fecha exacta), recrecia el 01/01/1930 (lo mismo, recrecida en 1930 pero sin fecha exacta)GRANJILLA 2 Río TAJO en AULENCIA finalizada en 31/12/1560 recrecida en 01/01/1940GRANJILLA 1 Río TAJO en AULENCIA finalizada en 31/12/1660VILLAR, EL Río TAJO en LOZOYA finalizada en 31/12/1882 recrecida en 01/01/1969


La actual presa del Romeral de San Lorenzo del Escorial, tiene en la parte trasera una pequeña presa construida por orden de Carlos III alrededor de 1780, posiblemente por Villanueva, para el abastecimiento del pueblo. La parte de delante data de la segunda década del siglo pasado. Está junto al aparcamiento del Eurofórum Felipe II y "El Arca del Romeral", una casa toda ella de piedra, que formaba parte del abastecimiento de aguas al monasterio desde su construcción.

----------


## jmp83

He tenido la suerte de nacer en Tibi y haber ido durante mucho tiempo al pantano, he paseado hasta por dentro de él, incluso he llegado a repoblarlo de carpas y otro pez llamado boga, pero si lo vierais ahora. ......da pena.

----------

